# Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450



## ImmerÄrger (12 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen ! 

Eine Kollegin von mir hat Post von einem Anwalt bekommen. Dieser fordert € 450 von Ihr. 

Angeblich hätte sie am 16.10.09 um 13:27 urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material runtergeladen. 

Merkwürdig nur : 

- am 16. 10 war sie nachweislich im Betrieb
- ihr Ehemann, ein Holländer ist die ganze Woche auf Montage und der größte Dau. Der weiss nicht mal wie man das Wort Computer schreibt.
- Derzeit ist nicht einmal ein PC am Router, einem T-Com-Modell.Dieser läuft nur wegen des Telefons. Man hätte das W-Lan abschalten sollen, ich weiss.

Das W-Lan ist verschlüsselt mit WPA. 

Der RA bezieht sich auf eine bestimmt IP. 

Da sie in solchen Fragen absolut unbedarft ist, habe ich sie erst einmal zur Rechtsberatung geschickt.

Ist die T-Com auskunftspflichtig, wenn sie wissen will, ob die angegebene IP zum Anschluss passt ? 

Bringt eine Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt etwas ? 

Aber eigentlich frage ich mich: Wie passiert so was ? Eigentlich hat sie alles richtig gemacht ? 

Kann ich im Router feststellen, ob sich jemand Zugang verschafft hat ?


Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> hat Post von einem Anwalt bekommen


Von welchem?


ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Bringt eine Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt etwas?


Nein, das macht keinen Sinn!


ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> - am 16. 10 war sie nachweislich im Betrieb
> - ihr Ehemann, ein Holländer ist die ganze Woche auf Montage und der größte Dau.


Gibt es noch andere Leute, die Zugriff auf Rechner und Internetzugang haben (z. B. Kinder oder Gäste)? War der Rechner evtl. an, während niemand zu Hause war?

Passt die IP-Adresse überhaupt zum Provider, den auch deine Kollegin hat? Stimmt die protokollierte Zeit (insbesondere die Zeitzone) mit der Zeit des Providers überein? In wie fern können Zahlenfehler bei der IP ausgeschlossen werden? Was für einen DSL-Tarif hat deine Kollegin.

Meine Empfehlung:



erst einmal Ruhe bewahren!
Keine vorschnelle Abgabe von Unterlassungserklärungen.
Genaue Prüfung der Umstände - welches Programm soll genutzt worden sein? Gibt es die streitgegenständliche Datei überhaupt auf dem Rechner?



> Ich habe das Prozedere erst kürzlich mit meinem 20jährigen Patenkind durchgemacht. Bloß stellte sich hier heraus, dass deren Freund tatsächlich für den "Schaden" verantwortlich war. Blöd nur, dass der 70jährige Opa die Abmahnung der Anwälte zuerst bekam, weil er Anschlussinhaber gewesen ist. Bei dem brach eine Welt zusammen.
> Im Ergebnis konnte ich übrigens erfolgreich mit den Anwälten verhandeln. Aus den geforderten 800 € wurden im außergerichtlichen Vergleich nur 300. Hintergrund war, dass das Mädel noch in Ausbildung und somit ohne Einkommen ist. Unter Vorlage des Ausbildungs- und des Lohnnachweises war eine prima Verhandlungsgrundlage gegeben.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (13 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Erst mal Danke für die Tips. Mittlerweile habe ich in Erfahrung bringen können, das es sich um die Kanzei Nühmann & Lang handelt. 

Schein ein alter Hase im Massenabmahngeschäft zu sein.

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/allgemeine-filesharing-diskussionen/60459-abmahnung-rechtsanwaelte-nuemann-lang-karlsruhe.html.

Es gab und gibt ja nicht einmal einen Computer, der hinter dem Router hängt. Wo sollte denn da die Datei sein, die angeblich downgeloadet worden ist ?

Meine Kollegin hat bei der Telekom den Call & Surf Comfort gebucht.

Die Telekom weigert sich, entsprechende Daten & Informationen an den Anschlussinhaber zu geben. Dürften sie angeblich aus Datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen nicht.So kann nicht einmal geprüft werden, ob die angegebene IP zum Anschluss am entsprechenden Tag passt.

Da auch eine Strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung bis zum 20.11.09 abgegeben werden soll, dürfte es besser sein, einen RA zu beauftragen.

Gar nicht reagieren, so las ich, könnte äußerst üble Folgen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Gar nicht reagieren, so las ich, könnte äußerst üble Folgen nach sich ziehen.


Richtig! Aber wenn sie die Unterlassungserklärung unterschreibt und dabei gar nicht weiß wofür, dann bohren die weiter in deren Richtung. Das mit dem Anwalt scheint mir der richtige Weg zu sein.

Wegen der IP ist es wirklich so. Aber die Kanzlei hat doch die IP schon in dem Schreiben mitgeteilt, oder? Die würde ich als erstes mal prüfen, ob das wirklich eine von T-Online ist, z. B. hier: whois-Dienst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Du schreibst, dass gar kein Rechner hinter dem Router hängen würde. Wie das, wozu hat dann deine Kollegin überhaupt DSL? Das dürfte so nicht stimmen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> - Derzeit ist nicht einmal ein PC am Router, einem T-Com-Modell.Dieser läuft nur wegen des Telefons.





Reducal schrieb:


> Du schreibst, dass gar kein Rechner hinter dem Router hängen würde. Wie das, wozu hat dann deine Kollegin überhaupt DSL? Das dürfte so nicht stimmen.


Die T-Com bietet nach Möglichkeit Komplettpakete an incl DSL, die kaum teurer sind als "nackte" Telefonanschlüsse.

Was ist daran  so ungewöhnlich (oder sogar verdächtig :roll: )  die Option DSL nicht zu nutzen?


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Was ist daran  so ungewöhnlich (oder sogar verdächtig :roll: )  die Option DSL nicht zu nutzen?


Deswegen, von T-Home oder so ist hier nicht die Rede.





ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Meine Kollegin hat bei der Telekom den Call & Surf Comfort gebucht.


Das ist ein normaler Telefon/DSL-Tarif, ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Router der T-Com machen durchaus auch Sinn ohne  DSL wegen der Telefonfunktionen 
z. Speedport W 701V ( setze den gelegentlich zum Testen ein) 
Woher sie den hat steht hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (15 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Danke für die Infos ! 

Also, es gab einen, mittlerweile defekten, PC an diesem Anschluss. Jedoch nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt, den der Massenabmahner in seinem Schreiben anführt. 

Meine Kollegin wird nun Hilfe bei einem RA für Internetrecht suchen. Inwieweit überhaupt eine UE abgegeben wird, oder eine modifizierte, oder....soll er klären. 


Ich habe mittlerweile von einem Urteil gehört, indem eine IP-Adresse nicht unbedingt ausreicht. Dem Gericht fehlte eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung des Providers. So wurde die Eidesstattliche Versicherung des Anschlussinhabers, er "hätte nichts gemacht", höher bewertet, als die Abmahnung.

Dennoch würde mich interessieren, wie schnell denn so ein verschlüsseltes W-LAN gehackt werden kann ? Muss ich dafür Informatiker sein oder genügt ein Mindestmaß an krimineller Energie gepaart mit den "richtigen" Werkzeugen '?

Im Haus wohnen insgesamt 8 Parteien, es gibt 6 Funknetze......


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass da was gehackt wurde. Eher kommt nach meinem Gusto eine falsche Interpretation der IP in Betracht. Womöglich hat deine Kollegin mit dem ursächlichen Fall gar nichts zu tun. Wenn kein Rechner hinter dem Router hängt, kann auch keine Testdatei von der Kanzlei gezogen worden sein. Somit ist die Kanzlei womöglich auf dem Holzweg - sowas pasiert denen öfter als man glauben mag.

Die Daten zum physikalischen Ursprung beim Verursacher werden über einen s. g. Feststellungsbeschluss (Zivilrecht) erhoben. Da wurschteln so viele Institutionen mit, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass sich irgendwo ein Zahlendreher oder der falsche Zeitstempel eingeschlichen hat.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (15 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

@Reducal 
Danke erst mal. Sollte sich erweisen, das meine Kollegin unschuldig ist, wer zahlt ihren Anwalt ? Herr [...] oder Herr [...] ? Oder muss sie dass auf dem zivilen Weg einklagen ?

Wie funktioniert so eine Anti Piracy Software überhaupt ? Es gibt doch im P2P keinen zentralen Server mehr. Dokumentiert die Software, dass auf dem Rechner eine bestimmte Datei vorhanden ist? Das ist doch sicherlich auch manipulierbar. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es [...].

_[Namen und Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> ...wer zahlt ihren Anwalt ?


Sie selbst.


ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert so eine Anti Piracy Software überhaupt ? Es gibt doch im P2P keinen zentralen Server mehr._http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


Die Abmahnanwälte beschäftigen Techniker, die vom Rechner des später abzumahnenden z. B. entweder den ganzen freigegebenen Ordner spiegeln oder auch nur eine einzige Datei (ein MP3-File oder ein Film) saugen. Bei letzterem wird dann der Hashwert mit dem Original verglichen und als Beweis dann in das Verfahren eingebracht.

Wenn deine Kollegin ggü. den Anwälten als Rechtfertigung einwendet, dass zur Tatzeit gar kein Computer angeschlossen war, dann braucht sie dafür keinen Anwalt.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (19 November 2009)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Update 19.11.2009

Der RA wird eine geänderte UE abgeben OHNE Anerkennung der Schuld. 

Bezahlt wird an diese "Kanzlei" nichts. 

Danke nochmal an alle. Ich denke der Mod kann hier schliessen


----------



## binatone (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> @Reducal
> Danke erst mal. Sollte sich erweisen, das meine Kollegin unschuldig ist, wer zahlt ihren Anwalt ? Herr [...] oder Herr [...] ? Oder muss sie dass auf dem zivilen Weg einklagen ?
> 
> Wie funktioniert so eine Anti Piracy Software überhaupt ? Es gibt doch im P2P keinen zentralen Server mehr. Dokumentiert die Software, dass auf dem Rechner eine bestimmte Datei vorhanden ist? Das ist doch sicherlich auch manipulierbar. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es [...].
> ...


 
hallöchen mit der ip adresse solltest du dir mal diese seite anschauen
lohnt sich bestimmt. Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Das ist in diesem Fall etwas anders. Hier haben wir es nicht mit der Nutzlosbranche zu tun sondern mit der Abmahnindustrie. Um den Anschluss aufzustöbern haben die nämlich das getan, was die anderen in der Regel nicht machen. Da wurde mit einem Feststellungsbeschluss über einen Antrag bei einem Amtsgericht die IP zu ihrem physikalischen Ursprung tatsächlich verfolgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Ich selbst stecke auch in dieser Lage. Habe ebenfalls ein Schreiben von Nümann und Lang bekommen, soll 450€ zahlen und ne Unterlassngserklärung abgeben. Ich habe auch die Flat bei der Telekom!!! und ich hätte angeblich eine Musikdatei downgeloadet und sie der öffentlichkeit zur verfügug gestellt. Hab ich aber nicht Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mir der Titel dieser Datei völlig unbekannt. 
Ich war echt schockiert und wohl ist einem wirklich nicht, aber jetzt habe ich erstmal Strafanzeige gegen den Anwalt gestellt, den Mahnbescheid werde ich widerrufen, eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde an dei Anwaltskammer habe ich auch geschrieben, da es gesetzlich nicht gestattet ist die IP Adresse herauszugeben, wenn nicht Gewerbsmäßigkeit vorhanden ist. Tja, das wird wohl noch ziemlich heiter. Was man wegen so nen Vögeln für einen Stress und Rennerei hat, UNGLAUBLICH!!!
Unterschreiben werde ich nichts und auch zahlen werde ich nicht für etwas, wofür ich nichts kann. 

Ist denn bei deiner Bekannten schon was rausgkommen? Wäre nett, wenn du mir mal ein kleines Statement geben könntest.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:23:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:17:00 ----------

im Übrigen habe ich erfahren, dass man wohl im zivilrechtlichen Teil der Sache seinen PC zum Auslesen zur Verfügung stellen kann um zu Beweisen, dass man weder die Seite (welche mir übrigens nicht bekannt war und ich die auch nach diesem Bescheid nicht besucht habe) besucht, noch irgendeine derartige Datei auf dem Rechner hat. 

LG


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ich hätte angeblich eine Musikdatei downgeloadet und sie der öffentlichkeit zur verfügug gestellt. Hab ich aber nicht...


Aber womöglich irgend ein Computer, der an dem auf die laufenden Internetanschluss hängt und nur das meint die Kanzlei mit: "...sie haben!"



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... aber jetzt habe ich erstmal Strafanzeige gegen den Anwalt gestellt....


Wieso denn das? Die Kanzlei macht nur das, wozu sie der Gesetzgeber berechtigt hat. 




Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...da es gesetzlich nicht gestattet ist die IP Adresse herauszugeben, wenn nicht Gewerbsmäßigkeit vorhanden ist.


Wo steht denn dieser Unsinn? Jeder mit berechtigtem Interesse kann zivil eine IP nach dem TKG über den Provider ausforschen, insbesondere dann, wenn er von einem Gericht einen Beschluss dafür vorlegen kann, was bei Anwälten in der Regel fakt ist.


----------



## ImmerÄrger (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Statement ? Bitte: 

Derzeit herscht Ruhe an der Front. Der RA meiner Kollegin hat seine Arbeit gemacht. Bezahlt wurde nichts. " Im Westen nichts neues "


----------



## MichasAntwort (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Eine Kollegin von mir hat Post von einem Anwalt bekommen. Dieser fordert € 450 von Ihr.
> 
> Angeblich hätte sie am 16.10.09 um 13:27 urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material runtergeladen.



Wegen runterladen nehmen die einen nicht ran. Angeblich hat sie das Werk oder Teile daraus Öffentlich zugänglich gemacht über sog. Tauschbörsen. 

Als erstes Auf keinen fall die Unterlassungserklärung so wie sie der Anwalt geschickt hat unterschreiben. Sondern eine mod. Unterlassungserklärung schicken. Denn so eine unterlassungserklärung ist 30 Jahre gültig. 

Den Anwalt wird sie wohl selbst zahlen müssen, da keine Rechtsschutzversicherung solche sachen übernimmt. 
Des weiteren würde ich nicht zahlen und abwarten ob da noch irgendwas kommt. Nach 3 Jahren verjährt sowas aber erst. Ich will hier aber *keine *Private Rechtsberatung machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

huhu hallo habe auch von nümann bekommen gleich 2 verschiedene was nuich habe insolvens bin rentner und habe gerade 374 rente
toll dann 2mal 450 euro und habse garnicht die lieder weiß auch nicht ob ich sie je hatte weil meine sämtlichen daten verlorengegangen sind als mein pc abstürzte undmeine daten verloren gingen ärgerlich die bilder von mein enkel sind auch weg was kann man machen 
habe ich jetzt ziemliche probleme
vielleicht weiß jemand da bescheid oder ist in der gleichen lage


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2010)

*AW: Gehacktes W-Lan ? - Anwalt fordert € 450*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht erteilen.

Wenn man sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann, dann kann man sich beim Amtsgericht einen Beratungsschein holen.

Das grundsätzliche Vorgehen bei solchen Abmahnungen ist so, dass man erst einmal prüft, ob die Forderung überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist.

Hat man Filesharing-Software auf dem PC?
Hat man tatsächlich die betreffende Datei runtergeladen und auch im Filesharing-Portal angeboten?

Wenn das der Fall ist, sollte ein Anwalt eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung schreiben.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, sollte erst einmal der eigene Provider angeschrieben werden. Und angefragt werden, ob man wirklich zu dem betreffenden Zeitpunkt mit der IP-Adresse, die im Abmahnbrief steht, im Internet gesurft hat.

Wenn man mit der IP nicht im Internet war, dann schreibt man genau das dem Anwalt, und bestreitet die Forderung.

Wenn man jedoch tatsächlich mit der IP im Internet war, dann könnte es an einem geknackten W-LAN liegen. Das sollte zuerst überprüft werden, dann ebenfalls wieder Rechtsberatung bei einem Anwalt eingeholt werden.


----------

